# Immortal tech in sf. Dead prez in arcata



## Bob (Aug 19, 2011)

Immortal tech and diabolic are playing in sf on the 20th (saturday.) 22 at the door. Afghan orphanage befit show. Dead prez playing in arcata on the 28th (next Friday). So ya, do it and shit


----------

